# Shotgun for wife?



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm looking for some advice from all the ladies out there. Apparently, my waterfowl hunting tales are getting to my wife and now she'd like to go out with me. Right now, I have but two shotguns, each is a 12 ga, and neither would fit her . I'd like to find a 20 ga that might fit her better (and possibly one that might fit me in the grouse woods!). Any suggestions? She's 5'7", medium build. I'm not looking for a semi-auto, unless it's a low-end one that I could pick up relatively cheap (read: no Berettas!).

Thanks all!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Shotgun for wife......sounds like a good trade to me. :lol:


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

My wife was about same size as yours, bought her a Remington 870 Wingmaster 28 gauge, without her trying it for heft and size....was to heavy for her........now sadly I have to use it for Woodcock hunting..

Guess my two cents is bring her along and have her try a few for fit and heft.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ih772 said:


> Shotgun for wife......sounds like a good trade to me. :lol:


Good one! I'll have to try and see what I can get on a trade in! :yikes:

As far as a gun I'd look at a youth model 870 in 20 gauge, my wife and daughter who will shoot clays together but dont usually hunt together share one and like it.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Burksee said:


> As far as a gun I'd look at a youth model 870 in 20 gauge,


That's what I was thinking. Had her hold one up yesterday and didn't look too bad.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Burksee said:


> Good one! I'll have to try and see what I can get on a trade in! :yikes:
> 
> As far as a gun I'd look at a youth model 870 in 20 gauge, my wife and daughter who will shoot clays together but dont usually hunt together share one and like it.


This sounds like good advice to me.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

My best advice is.....take her to the store and have her try them on for size. What you THINK might fit her....probably won't. Good luck!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Burksee said:


> Good one! I'll have to try and see what I can get on a trade /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Ok Greg, you run that one by Kari and let us know how that turns out.:lol::lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A nice soft shooting semi auto capable of shooting 3" shells for the waterfowling.
A used Beretta youth AL390 or 3901 or Remington 11-87 would be ideal.


----------



## Sue Tabor (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm glad to hear your wife is interested in joining you in the field! 

I agree with River Lady. It is so important that the shotgun fit your wife. Otherwise, she will get discouraged and give up. I recently blogged about this very subject. Please don't make the mistake of picking out a shotgun for your wife. Take her with you, and let her choose the proper shotgun to fit her. Please visit my blog: www.outdoorbeginnings.wordpress.com to read my article. 

My 1st was a Remington 870 youth model. Once I became more involved with waterfowl and turkey hunting, I bought a 12 ga. M1 Benelli. Yes it cost me, but it's lightweight and since I walk a lot when I'm turkey hunting, it's the perfect shotgun for me. Once she is hooked, she will want a semi-auto. I guarantee it.

A nice shotgun is a worthwhile investment which will last a lifetime and can be passed to the next generation.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

My wife shoots a Mossberg 20 GA auto. She's small and she handles it just fine. My 870 is just too long for her to shoot easily.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

RIVER LADY said:


> Ok Greg, you run that one by Kari and let us know how that turns out.:lol::lol:


Hey Shawn, will do and I'll let you know! BTW - do you know where I can get a smiley that has a black eye?  :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

You are going to be hard pressed to find a shotgun to fit her off the rack. Take her with you, buy one she likes and then take it to a gunsmith who can cut it to fit her. 

The extra money spent having it fitted to her will save you a lot of headaches later.


----------



## clackercraft (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a youth model 20ga weatherby, semi auto, Im not sure what the cost was now but it musta been a good buy or I couldnt afford it. I use it for grouse hunting. I put a sims vibration slip on pad. It added about an inch to the stock length so it fits me really well. The gun shoots great, very little recoil. Im thinking this gun would would work well for her and you as well.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

ih772 said:


> Shotgun for wife......sounds like a good trade to me. :lol:


Wish I would have made THAT trade when I still had the chance! :lol::lol:
<----<<<


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

I had originally taken a 20 ga that was passed down through family to a gunsmith to have the stock shortened. Was suprised to find that a spring ran through most of the stock so it couldn't be shortened.

So instead my husband bought me a 20 ga beretta at a gun show recently. (norm $1,100 for $750!! Yes) It is light and I am very happy with it. Found that our 11 yr old son is really good with it at skeets also.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

A remington 870 youth is a very adaptable gun that works well for alot of things. I bought one when my kids were young and it was the most used gun in the stable. I even used it for grouse some, esp rain days. A great rabbit gun, fit well with a heavy coat. The short barrel put the weight between your hands so it felt lighter than it was. I have a two barrel thing but after the 870 left for peoria with my daughter I had to pick up another for a "back hall" gun.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I have an 11-87 and love it. I had to have it cut down and the gun smith said "Oh, you will ruin the value because no one else will want it so short." Guess that means I will never have to sell it!

I also have an 870 youth in 20 ga. To me, that one kicks like a mule! It's short, easy to swing and great in grouse woods but I always come home with a bruised shoulder.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

1wildchild said:


> ....I also have an 870 youth in 20 ga. To me, that one kicks like a mule! It's short, easy to swing and great in grouse woods but I always come home with a bruised shoulder.


Wow Barb I had no idea you were such a princess! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I bought my son a CZ 720 from Michi-Gun in St.Clair Shores MI 4 years ago brand new for $400, 5 chokes came with it, shoots great, lighter than a 11-87 or 1100, and we've never had a single issue with it. If you we near SE MI I'd let you (or her) shoot it at the range if you wanted too.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://www.gunsamerica.com/990601424/Browning_Gold_Hunter_20Ga_.htm


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Burksee said:


> Wow Barb I had no idea you were such a princess! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I am not a princess. I am a QUEEN! :evil:


----------

